# Red jungle fowl



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

Does any one out here raise red jungle fowl going to get a roo and 5 hens fore. 50 dollars is this a good price. Year old are they real gamey


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

the price seems fair. If you have a roo you may want some more hens or 5 hen saddles to save their backs


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

papat said:


> Does any one out here raise red jungle fowl going to get a roo and 5 hens fore. 50 dollars is this a good price. Year old are they real gamey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


$50 is a good price for a quality rooster and 5 hens of any breed in my book. You will have to raise them for a bit to see how game they are. 



hellofromtexas said:


> the price seems fair. If you have a roo you may want some more hens or 5 hen saddles to save their backs


It depends on the roo. I have roos in with only two hens and they are not showing any wear. Some roos are are more aggressive or clumsy when breeding.


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

How do they make a good cross with American game or asil


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

